# Anyone wanna help me clean up the stickies?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi everyone  Gregg has let me be one of the mods here in the WL. One of the things we really need to do is clean up the stickies as either the content is old and needs a clean breath of fresh air (like the FAQ) or needs to be utilized MUCH BETTER (like the what should I get my GF/wife/SO for a bike).

I'd like to know what YOU want there  This is YOUR (the women's lounge) forum, so let's make it rock.:band:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for stepping up, Stripes. I would love to see "Todays Pic/Story" stickied. 

Edit, good grief those stickies are from 2006!!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay for Today's Pic/Story as a stickie. Definitely need to edit the other ones - things have changed a ton since 2006.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I took a quick (very quick) glance through. How about a link or something to manufacturers that make xs and xxs bikes for smaller folks, since we get a lot of those questions? And incorporating reach and not just ETT, since things have changed, ETT is getting longer with the idea people are using shorter stems and wider bars.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What I noticed is that a lot of the faq links back to threads. Is this something that should be maintained? Or is it better to have a few sentences of text pulled out of threads?


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

What are some FAQs that we get that y'all can think of? 

- What's the deal with womens-specific bikes? 
- What saddles do people like? 
- Bikes with low standover? 


If we have a separate thread about "what to buy the GF/wife/etc." I think the first few criteria should be 1. something she wants to ride 2. something that fits her 3. something that meets the needs of the type of riding she's interested in and 4. something she has test-ridden if at all possible to make sure she's comfortable.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess on the one hand, I am usually happy to help if it means getting another woman into mountain biking, but there are some threads that are just. so. repetitive. Those guys are generally somewhat obtuse, too. ;-)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I volunteer to take on a rewrite/update of "How to get the female into mountain biking section" --- unless someone else wants it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I kind of like the old intro thread. Did that have to go?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to modworld, Stripes! Thanks for tackling the stickies.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank Stripes! This is going to be awesome.

I too am all for the Pics and stories.

Maybe riding tips and Vids. Like the General or beginners forums has. May help bring more women into this forum.

Just a thought.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

One thing about the clinics list is trying to keep it up to date....every year is different.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

also, I may have spoke too soon about taking on the "how to get your gf..." stuff. I'm fairly swamped in a few other projects. ;(


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Stripes said:


> That's not a bad idea. Start the thread and I'll sticky.
> 
> I also like the idea of a list of women's clinics as well. I think GGR Wendy posts here a lot, and there's someone who posted for Kat Sweet of Sweetlines. Dirt Series is a big one that happens on the West Coast, and I think Luna Chix does a few as well.


I want to dig some up that are done by women. For me personally I find it inspiring to learn and watch other women. Also look cooler too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats Stripes on your promo 

I suggest scrapping the FAQ - I think the upkeep to keep it fresh and relevant would become arduous. People will continue to start posts anyway with their questions about saddles, small frames etc etc rather than look in FAQ.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

formica said:


> also, I may have spoke too soon about taking on the "how to get your gf..." stuff. I'm fairly swamped in a few other projects. ;(


Send me ideas for this, I can help pull it all together.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

well, I was going to go through the old linked threads and see what kind of relevant info I could pull into some readable text. It became overwhelming rather quickly, and with my other projects I just couldn't' see going through with it.


----------

